# Questions of the Day...



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

So here it is....

What is your favorite dessert OF ALL TIME and why?

Mine is Plain Vanilla Cheesecake!

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

milk chocolate mousse with coconut meringue!
w/ graham cracker crust of course!

cannoli.

almond biscotti with a glass of scotch.

there cannot be a single fav....

maybe fav of the day!!!


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Opera Cake (from JP Patisserie)

Mango Mousse

Chewy Fudge Brownie w/ a cold glass of milk (brings me back to my childhood)


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Opera cake is a great one...good call socialbaker

Robert 
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Lemon bars, brownies and chocolate chip cookies. Maybe some vanilla bean ice cream with a blueberry sauce too.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

A nice fresh raspberry or Apple Pie

That will get me going anytime


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

For me it would be the Bananas Foster variant as used to be made at the Holiday Inn in Tampa. 

Second would be Malaysian Mango Jellies.

Third would be Colonial Apple Cake.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Lemon curd tartlets. 

Hot fudge sundae is a close second, but only if it has sprinkles and almonds.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

My favorite dessert is always be 

Pumpkin Pie but.....

Since my birtday is in May, pumkins, even the wild canned kind are hard to come by so my mom always made my second favorite dessert. I don't know what it is called but it had:

A layer of oreo crust, a layer of lime jello, a layer of cool whip mixed with lime jello, oreo crust, lime jello, cool whip mixed with lime jello, repeat a third time. 

Isn't it crazy. I won't touch any of those ingredients in my work, yet I can almost feel the connection as I am knocking out a traditional french bombe or terrine.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I am A peanutbutter'aholic.peanutbutter is like chocolate to me.but to answer the question.


I love warmed flourless cake, with diced strawberries,pineapples, and mango pieces, served with warmed mango puree. yum. call it a chocolate valcano.I'm hungry now.:beer:


----------

